
Ask HN: Can i sell my MVP  with nice domain, and which can be valuation of it? - vladislavik123
It&#x27;s good opportiunity to create grand company. Main competitors is Reddit, Tumblr, 9GAG, Imgur.
 This MVP have a lot of problem but i can explain how to make all beauty. 
 Why i am selling it ---- because don&#x27;t have enough money to give him grow. Or i can enter as a partner and proceeded to make him perfect.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cheerex.com&#x2F;<p>Thanks.
======
codingdave
Of course you can sell it. But talking it up won't make the valuation
increase. Anyone can talk about the potential a site may have... but you need
to show actual traffic, retention, and revenue if you want it to have value.

------
chris__butters
If it was that easy to install an open source framework and change it very
little - screenshots from LiveStreet show very little distance - and try and
sell it then I think anyone would do it for a few quid.

------
AznHisoka
So you just want to be an advisor and explain how to make a product grow
without doing the work to do it? Sounds like a dream job.

~~~
vladislavik123
ahah....no, i am willing to work as well, if i find someone who want to buy
this or join like investor.

------
alt_f4
nice vk.com clone script

but what exactly is the value in something like that

i also don't understand what's special about this domain

~~~
vladislavik123
the name is special, something new.....Not like others.....I just wrote that
this site will be like Reddit, Tumblr, with elements of social networks.

------
sharemywin
Are you using any outside vendors like auth0 or anything?

~~~
vladislavik123
nope )

------
sharemywin
what tech stack?

~~~
jetti
From what I can tell it is PHP and jQuery. Not sure if it is a PHP framework
or just straight PHP

~~~
chris__butters
Wappalyzer shows LiveStreet CMS which is itself a social network framework
from Russia - so not sure how much of a product or service it actually is.

